# Amplificador de 8 Watts x2 Stereo economico y practico



## lawebdejorge (Sep 23, 2009)

hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y les queria comentar que soy medio  tornillo  loco, aprendi  lo basico de electronica en el colegio y siempre me ha gustado esto, el tipico niño que hace tira las cosas para ver como funcionan, bueno entre tantas cosas he echo algunos circuitos y el ultimo que hice fue un amplificador debido a que junto y guardo todas las cosas que incluso me regalan o encuentro por ahi pensando en que alguna vez serviran, encontre un c.i  LA4508, no sabia que era, busque información y vi que era un amplificador stereo, lo busque en internet, este fue el que yo utilice  aunque datashet tiene algo similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Este no es mi montaje pero es una idea para que vean que ocup  MUY poco espacio y en mi caso unso un disipador de 5x5cm apros sin problemas








me consto poco hacerlo  funcionar, hasta que lo hice, y suena muy bien, aunque siempre en un canal quedaba un zumbido, yo hago mis pruebas habitualmente con un transformador de 12 v 1A y rearme varias veces ese canal repasaba el esque y no encontraba nada, en fin me resigne, debe ser asi o algo estara medio defectuoso, ya que eran puros componentes reciclados, osea sacados de aqui y alla de al conectarlo a la bateria del auto el zumbido desaparecio, jejeje por mi poca experiencia no se me ocurre que puede ser, lo importante es que funciona y averigue valores y en plata chilena no te sale mas de 5 lucas y creanme que suena muy bien, con un mp3 portatil mejor, pronto le sacare fotos al mio y las subire, saludos y gracias.

Disculpen todos por las Mayusculas, ya las edite, saludos a todos y gracias por  compartir conocimientos, experiencias y la amigabilidad.]


----------



## Cacho (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola LaWeb...

Bienvenido al foro y felicitaciones por tu amplificador.
Esperamos las fotos nomás 

Un consejo/pedido: Editá del mensaje la parte del final, la que está en mayúsculas, y pasalo a minúsculas. 
Escribir así equivale a gritar o levantar la voz y no es algo que se considere educado ;-)

Saludos y, de nuevo, felicitaciones por el proyecto terminado.


----------



## felicris (Sep 23, 2009)

te felicito y que esos animos por crear cosas no decaigan saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 26, 2011)

es 8.5w por canal?
o se reparten los 8.5w entre los 2 canales?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2011)

domonation dijo:


> es 8.5w por canal?
> o se reparten los 8.5w entre los 2 canales?



Nop, 8,5W * 2 sobre una carga de 3Ω

*LA4508*


----------



## Viveros11111990 (Abr 25, 2012)

Hala a todos.

Muy bueno tu ampli, solo una pequeña pregunta.¿ Cres que en ves de que sea estéreo solo sea momo y que pueda poner en puente los dos canales?


----------



## Whipon (May 28, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, 8,5W * 2 sobre una carga de 3Ω
> 
> *LA4508*



Por favor perdonen si la pregunta es muy tonta, pero no me queda claro.
Estoy pensando en reemplazar dos plaquetas que hice hace un tiempo con TDA2002.
Las alimento con una bateria de 12v ya que es un equipo portable.
Por lo que veo con este circuito economizaria espacio.
*Tendré alguna mejoria en la potencia?.*
Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 5, 2013)

No creo que mejore mucho, sin embargo ensaya el montaje para evaluar su funcionaiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2013)

Fijate por Aqui : _#*1522*_


----------



## Whipon (Jun 9, 2013)

Muchas gracias a ambos.
ese PCB con TDA7377 se ve muy sencillo, será mi próximo proyecto.
Intenté hacer el amplificador con LA4508 en una placa perforada pero no tuve éxito.
Se oye el canal izquierdo, a mediana potencia. El canal derecho no funciona.
Al tocar el potenciómetro de volumen a veces hace ruidos de estática que no desaparecen hasta apagar el equipo. Lo raro que cuando hace este ruido funcionan los dos canales.
Que lástima no tener un pcb para el LA4508, ya tengo todos los componentes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2013)

Whipon dijo:


> Muchas gracias a ambos.
> ese PCB con TDA7377 se ve muy sencillo, será mi próximo proyecto.
> Intenté hacer el amplificador con LA4508 en una placa perforada pero no tuve éxito.
> Se oye el canal izquierdo, a mediana potencia. El canal derecho no funciona.
> ...



 que raro. El  *LA4508* es un amplificador genial de hecho los mejores televisores Philcos usan este integrado para los famosos 8Ω 5Watts. Para lo que es acústica es increíble


----------



## Whipon (Jun 10, 2013)

Seguramente le pifié en algo, como lo hice en una plaqueta perforada universal...
Algún error habré cometido.

Extraje el PCB del datasheet original y lo edité para que quedara mas prolijo.
Lo imprimí y parece estar todo correcto.
Mañana voy a hacer el circuito nuevamente.

Por favor comenten si encuentran algún error en el pcb.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2013)

No hay problema a simple vista  habría que ver que paso. Es extraño!!!


----------



## Whipon (Jun 10, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> No hay problema a simple vista  habría que ver que paso. Es extraño!!!



No, no, ese PCB lo hice después del montaje inicial en una plaqueta universal.
La placa en cuestión me habia quedado chica, debo haberme equivocado con alguna conexión.
Estuve revolviendo la web en busca de un pcb hasta que me decidí a extraer el del datasheet.
En breve haré el segundo intento, los mantengo al tanto.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 10, 2013)

Si te genera inconveniente esta placa así este bien a simple vista, mejor trata de construir una tu mismo que cumpla lo expuesto en el datasheet, esos problemas de ruido pueden originarse por una mala distribución entre la alimentación del circuito y la señal de entrada.


----------



## Whipon (Jun 10, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Si te genera inconveniente esta placa así este bien a simple vista, mejor trata de construir una tu mismo que cumpla lo expuesto en el datasheet, esos problemas de ruido pueden originarse por una mala distribución entre la alimentación del circuito y la señal de entrada.



Gracias, repito, este pcb que subí no lo he probado.
El problema lo tuve con un circuito que armé sobre placa perforada.
Se ve que distribuí mal los componentes o conecté algo incorrectamente.
Dejé el LA4508 en standby y comencé un proyecto con TDA2005:
http://margtecnologia.blogspot.com.ar/2012/12/como-hacer-un-amplificador-portatil.html

Tuve que hacerle unas correcciones al PCB del LA4508. Lo vuelvo a subir.
Cuando tenga tiempo lo voy a probar, es copia fiel del que se encuentra en el datasheet.
Saludos.


----------



## Whipon (Jun 1, 2014)

Hola gente cómo andan?.
Perdón por reflotar un post tan viejo, pero tengo novedades.
Probé el PCB que extraje y prolijé del datasheet, y funcionó!.
Solo me faltaban algunos orificios, como los de los capacitores de 150nF a la salida y una bornera para la alimentación. Viendo el original del datasheet sale solo.

Estuve medio rata, pero extraje todos los componentes de la plaqueta universal del año pasado y los reutilizé en un PCB como Dios manda.

EDIT: Según el datasheet, las resistencias de 160k no son necesarias a menos que se alimente el circuito con 9V. Como yo lo voy a usar con 12 no se las puse, y va de 10.

Les dejo unas fotos en Google+ para  que vean como quedó.

https://plus.google.com/photos/102457218017772378101/albums/6020177627079513969

El único detalle es que al parecer si le subo mucho el volumen satura...lo probé a 12V con una fuente de PC y un celular. De parlantes usé unos auriculares de buen porte.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 2, 2014)

Hola, prueba alimentándolo con 15 volts o mas quizas 20

y esta son las fotos 

​


----------



## gerardo tovar (Jun 2, 2014)

encontré este diseño en la web,
no se si funcione pero lo voy a armar.
saludos


----------



## Whipon (Jun 2, 2014)

Gracias SSTC .

Que grande, Gerardo, yo anduve buscando un largo rato un PCB decente...se ve que no busqué lo suficiente.
Igual el del datasheet va de 10.
Un abrazo.


----------

